# ACPI Error

## Xywa

Hi,

During the start, and later on on text console I could see such message (this is part dmesg):

```
[   10.095870] ACPI Error: [^^^PEG0.PEGP.DGON] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20150930/psargs-359)

[   10.095876] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB.PCI0.LPCB.EC.ADJP] (Node ffff8802270a5988), AE_NOT_FOUND (20150930/psparse-542)

[   10.095882] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB.PCI0.LPCB.EC._Q1C] (Node ffff8802270a55c8), AE_NOT_FOUND (20150930/psparse-542)
```

or

```
[    6.966026] ACPI Error: [^^^PEG0.PEGP.DGON] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20150930/psargs-359)

[    6.966032] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB.PCI0.LPCB.EC.ADJP] (Node ffff8802270a5988), AE_NOT_FOUND (20150930/psparse

-542)

[    6.966038] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB.PCI0.LPCB.EC._Q1C] (Node ffff8802270a55c8), AE_NOT_FOUND (20150930/psparse

-542)

[    7.000703] input: Primax USB OPTICAL MOUSE as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:04:00.0/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0/0003:0461:4DE3.0001/inpu

t/input18

[    7.000826] hid-generic 0003:0461:4DE3.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Primax USB OPTICAL MOUSE] on usb-0000:04:00.0-1/input

0

[    7.246142] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150930/nsa

rguments-95)

[    7.246197] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150930/nsa

rguments-95)

[    7.246231] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150930/nsa

rguments-95)

[    7.246262] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150930/nsarguments-95)

[    7.246293] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150930/nsarguments-95)

[    7.246335] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150930/nsarguments-95)

[    7.246366] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150930/nsarguments-95)

[    7.287970] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150930/nsarguments-95)

```

What is wrong?

I have Intel: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2450M CPU @ 2.50GHz

Maybe this? I As I have ACPI Processor P-States driver instead of Intel P state. How do I know is my prcessor Sandy Brigde+?

 *Quote:*   

> Do not forget to enable the CPU frequency scaling driver for the CPU. For Intel core processors, userspace, ondemand and conservative governors are unnecessary, performance should be selected as the default, and Intel P state control should be selected instead of ACPI Processor P-States driver. [1]

 

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Power_management/Guide

 *Quote:*   

> Intel P-State driver
> 
> --------------------
> 
> This driver provides an interface to control the P-State selection for the
> ...

 

----------

## dr_wulsen

Hi there,

your CPU is a sandy bridge.

Easiest thing to get this info:

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i name
```

It will give you the cpu model name as output, in your case it should spit out a 2450M somewhere.

Put this model name to the search at http://ark.intel.com/ and you will get the details about your CPU: http://ark.intel.com/products/53452/Intel-Core-i5-2450M-Processor-3M-Cache-up-to-3_10-GHz?q=2450M

Your CPU is also listed on the page titled "Products formerly Sandy Bridge" - so I can confrim at least it's a Sandy bridge.

The error you are describing...I don't know if it comes from the power management being ACPI, but in case of question, you can disable both of them in the kernel config and see if your machine works then.

By the way - does it boot, or does it hang at those messages?

You could in doubt try to update your mainboard BIOS and see if it resolves the issue.

----------

